# Powered or manual reel mower?



## Lungal09 (Feb 19, 2020)

I'd like to possibly get into reel mowing and I'm wondering if I can start with a Manual one basically just because of how much cheaper they are and still get good results? Or should I save my money and start once I buy a powered one.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

If you have a really small lawn you can.


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

I would definitely start with a manual, especially on only 700 sf. Only problem with a manual I had came when I seeded an improved Bermuda and it got so thick I started to get washboarding. (I'm not familiar with rye/KBG but I don't think it would get thicker than Bermuda.) But even then, at the worst it wouldn't take long to double-cut 700 sf.

I personally would go with a Fiskars or an Agri-Fab/Mascot over the Scotts you see at Lowes and Home Depot, though.


----------



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

Chocolate Lab said:


> Only problem with a manual I had came when I seeded an improved Bermuda and it got so thick I started to get washboarding.


This is exactly why I just stepped up to a powered reel mower. I was using an Earthwise 7 blade manual reel and when your turf inevitably thickens up, washboarding becomes an issue. You also don't get as true of a cut because the manual reel will ride on top of thicker turf. I was shocked at what .75" actually was when I took my Cal Trimmer over the yard for the first time.


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

Teej said:


> I was shocked at what .75" actually was when I took my Cal Trimmer over the yard for the first time.


I very unexpectedly got a new Cal Trimmer for Christmas. Needless to say, I can't wait until my first mow with it.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

I did 8000 sqft with a manual Fiskars to decide if I wanted to go power... you can certainly do this with 700 sqft


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

Lungal09 said:


> I'd like to possibly get into reel mowing and I'm wondering if I can start with a Manual one basically just because of how much cheaper they are and still get good results? Or should I save my money and start once I buy a powered one.


I got the Earthwise 7-blade and have done some test mows on the sparse annual rye in the back. I don't think it's hard to push at all, especially for a tiny lawn like you (and I) have, and I love the satisfying snip-snip-snip sound. I don't have experience cutting thick grass with it yet, so I can't give it a full endorsement, but I'd imagine you and I will be able to get away with spending under $200 and staying manual.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Those Fiskars pop up all the time for sale for $50-$75 and look like they're almost new. Keep an eye out and give it a shot. If you don't like it, just resell it. You'd be out nothing or next to nothing.


----------



## Lungal09 (Feb 19, 2020)

Bermuda_Rooster said:


> Lungal09 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to possibly get into reel mowing and I'm wondering if I can start with a Manual one basically just because of how much cheaper they are and still get good results? Or should I save my money and start once I buy a powered one.
> ...


 OK thanks maybe that's what I'll do then. Especially with the smaller lawn.


----------



## Lungal09 (Feb 19, 2020)

Stuofsci02 said:


> I did 8000 sqft with a manual Fiskars to decide if I wanted to go power... you can certainly do this with 700 sqft


 Is the cut as good though? Or the look of the lawn afterwards.


----------



## Lungal09 (Feb 19, 2020)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I think I'll start with a push reel and see how i like it. A couple brands suggested were Fiskars and earthwise. Any other kinds anyone would recommend that works well that isn't too pricey?


----------



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

Chocolate Lab said:


> Teej said:
> 
> 
> > I was shocked at what .75" actually was when I took my Cal Trimmer over the yard for the first time.
> ...


It's going to change your life!


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

Teej said:


> It's going to change your life!


I started it up for the first time yesterday and did a semi-scalp...

You're right! I'm changed! 

Seriously, that was amazing. No wonder everyone said the manual reels couldn't even come close. The spray of pulverized, tiny leaf blade clippings was incredible to watch!

I guess I haven't really watched a powered reel in person (other than a golf course) since I was a kid watching my grandpa... and then I wasn't paying much attention.  Can't wait until it gets hot and the grass really gets going.


----------



## nt5000 (Jun 13, 2018)

@Chocolate Lab we want pics!


----------

